# Milton Gun Show October 22-23rd



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The Milton Gun Show is scheduled for October 22-23rd at the Santa Rosa Auditorium. Billy Rogers still has some tables available. Give him a call at 850-261-8407 if you would like to unload some of your stuff!

I plan to be there again since I had such a good experience last time -- hopefully in the same spot.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

What a Bummer. Same day as Opening day Bow Season.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

yeah, I would be there if I wasn't going to be high in a tree.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll will be there hopefully do a little better than I did at FWB!! I always like the Milton shows!! Did pretty good at the last one! Always like the biscuit and gravy there them ladys know how to cook!!


----------



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Format of the gun show?*

Is the format of this gun show going to be similar to the Pensacola and FWB gun show? 
What I mean is most of the vendors are shop owners. Are there more Individuals selling/trading guns at this Milton show?

I've had a hard time the past 3 shows finding a decent deal. Hate to waste another admission and trip to Milton for the same outcome 

Any info would help fellas!


Thanks


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The Milton show is smaller but I've always liked it better than the fairgrounds show. I see different (and smaller) vendors there. 
The last Milton show I sold two guns that I had been trying to sell for a while and I sold them to dealers for the price I wanted.


----------



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Thats what im looking for*

Thanks for the info welldoya , That's really what I'm looking for. Smaller vendors. People looking to buy, sell and trade firearms. I mean Ive just come in contact with too many people trying to sell used firearms at just about retail... which is ludicrous!
I think I'm going to check the Milton gun show out!


:thumbup:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I think you will find more individuals with tables and less gunshops at the Milton show but like I said before, it is quite a bit smaller than the fairground show.I've always enjoyed going to it.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

What's admission run at the milton show? how about a table? Venue in Milton doesn't seem like it would hold a lot of vendors.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

$6 I believe. Jay's is about the only retail shop represented -- taking up the entire center section. The rest are smaller dealers and/or private sellers, especially around the perimeter of the room.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

How is Jay's to deal with? I've heard a lot of bad with respect to customer service attitudes but had a couple of guys say they're ok. Not sure I want to pay $6 to go see Jay's stuff if I can go for free any other time. I might head into town and check their shop out.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i dont go to see jays stuff most of the time i walk rt on by, it is the small guy's i go to see


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll have a table set up with a few guns for sale and quite a few accessories and various ammo for sale - hope to meet a few forum members there!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

ill look for you scubapro and otheres

maybe you guys could put PFF on the table


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The road construction made things a little challenging for some people - but there was still decent traffic at the show. I sold a few things and made a nice trade. I'm hoping that the crowd will be a good size once church is out today.


----------

